# ELFRIDA, AZ still looking to game!



## Treebore (Jun 19, 2006)

I am willing to CK Castles and Crusades, but I would be happy to play in a 3.5 game, or 2E, or 1E, or any other game system I have the books for, such as Traveler, Shadowrun, GURPS, RIFTS, etc... I would also be willing to GM Traveller or Shadowrun or 2E D&D.

I also have children ages 10, 12, and 14 looking for games to play in. ENWorld references available from coyote6, darthjaye, harmon, and yanggnome. Maybe others who have gamed with me but I don't know their ENWorld names. I used to live in Charleston, SC and Seaside, CA.

We can even game at my place. I have room for a couple of people to stay, if anyone has an RV I have two hook ups on my property. So staying overnight or even all weekend is OK, especially after I get the walls put up on the second floor of my garage. But that is going to wait for cool weather!


----------



## Harmon (Jun 27, 2006)

He can Play and he can GM.    

It is a shame that he had to leave the area, I miss his campaign and his presence at the table.  Anyone in the area should look him up.    

Take care, Tree


----------



## Treebore (Jun 27, 2006)

I am. I'm still on the group list. I just don't see reasons to respond very often. Keep taking care of yourself, the wife, and especially that little one, which I have yet to see pictures of. Did you say anything on the list that I missed?


----------



## Treebore (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm still looking. So no gamers in Bisbee, Douglas, Tombstone, or points between? Sunsites?


----------



## Harmon (Aug 11, 2006)

This thread needs something?  Oh, I know what it needs <bump> Hope that helps.


----------



## Treebore (Aug 26, 2006)

*BUMP*

I'm still looking!


----------



## Treebore (Sep 5, 2006)

Man! No one in S/E AZ that games? Other than my family?


----------



## Treebore (Sep 6, 2006)

Will it make a difference if I give an email?

b o r z o i a d d i c t at yahoo dot com


----------

